# Wheelchair Carts Timing



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I was looking at Millie's pictures in the rescue stories section







and was wondering how you know if a dog is an appropriate candidate for one of those wheelchair carts?

I was watching Kramer-he still has use of the hind legs and can get up the stairs using their ooomph, so that's good. I just was thinking he'd probably like going faster for longer periods of time and wasn't sure if using something like those carts ends up taking away from whatever back end strength they have. 

And they aren't one of those things you casually buy and then decide not to use!









Looking at this: http://www.dogkarts.com/ for further info.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

My attempts to get Ringer to use a borrowed K-9 wheelchair was a failure - it just didn't work for him. Maybe I tried to get him to use it incorrectly, but whatever happened, the final answer was it wasn't for him. His late sister from Gainesville didn't like hers either - her owners sent theirs back.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Wheelchair Carts Comparison*

Does anyone have any strong views on the type of wheelchair they have used or tried to use?

I was reading this link: http://home.earthlink.net/~rwakeling/disableddogs/chairs.htm

And was kind of interested in this company:
http://www.doggon.com/home.html
I wish that the person who did that website said where she got hers from (she may have-I may have missed it). 

In their Q/A it seems like the dogs still can use and do use their legs so you don't get atrophy? You just don't want to introduce something before it's time, or at least that is in my mind. 

Plus, in order to use something like that in the house, (can you? without an open floor plan) you want something that doesn't have a huge footprint. Kramer isn't the patient type-he'll run you down! 

And I drive a car, so it would have to fit in a car or trunk. If I go this route. 

I was looking at the non-custom one (Walkin Wheels) on this site: http://www.handicappedpets.biz/www/pet-p...heelchairs.html

I guess it also has the front end support needed. 

I keep trying to figure this out-what is best for him-is this necessary-does he need this-but have no idea. I don't know if he's ready for this or if it would help. I don't have a clue. NONE! 

Those political threads were a very nice distraction from having to think about this. 

Thanks if anyone has any input!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Wheelchair Carts Comparison*

This guy is fantastic. He's been making them for years and also sells used carts.

http://www.eddieswheels.com/


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Wheelchair Carts Comparison*

I've been reading a lot about different wheelchairs and carts. 

They actually make quad carts for dogs-that consumers can purchase now. Eddies sells them as does Doggon Wheels or whatever they are called!









Anyway, the quad carts are for dogs who have weakness in all legs. Drawback-it's like Dune Buggy size: http://handicappedpets.biz/www/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=107

http://kunasz.smugmug.com/gallery/4792198_L2y5Z/1 is a really nice tribute to a dog and tells more about carts and mobility. And that guy has beautiful landscape photos as well. WOW. 

http://www.handicappedpets.biz/www/pet-h...-companies.html has more cart companies. 

I am going to print a few off and show them to the vet next week. In my fantasy world, this is a pinched disc, or something caused by a movement done in a chiro appt. and once rested and able to pop back into place, his front legs will work better again. Because some of us are better off tense, I think! Homeostasis or something.







When my back popped out it took 3 months to go back in, and longer to return to normal, and if I had been a dog, I probably would have been PTS!







(not sure if that is funny or not! but I'm tired)


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Wheelchair Carts Comparison*

That Doggon Quad Cart looks really cool - but expensive! 

Jean, did I miss something? Did they break Kramer? Now I'm really nervous - Lady Jane has a chiro/acupuncture appointment on 9/27.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Wheelchair Carts Comparison*

VERY expensive. I wish they could pro rate it on the dog's age or something! If I had a lot of money I'd open a rental place for these kind of things. 

I am not sure if they broke him or not. I am going to try to get him back in-before LJ's appt-with that vet to see what they can tell. He goes to his regular vet next Friday. He's having a rough time walking-at times he does well and at other times I give him some help. He's on the metacam-I upped it to 50# (which is about his weight now) from 40# and that seems to help.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Wheelchair Carts Comparison*

I can't afford a cart for Chama. And she probably wouldn't like it anyway. 

So we continue walking 3 times a day. Sometimes the walks are 1/4 mile and really slow and other times they are a mile and at a good pace. This morning she did not want to come down the stairs or even go outside. But I think it is weather related--it was so humid that i felt like I had arthritis in one of my toes!









I hope Kramer does get up and going again. I guess I am resigning myself to the beginning of the end thing.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Wheelchair Carts Comparison*

I'm really bummed because LJ won't even climb the stairs to go up to bed with me. She does great coming down. So, Steel (my husky) sleeps with her.


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Wheelchair Carts Comparison*

Eddie's wheels is what I used for my female GSD when she began to lose use of her hind legs from degenerative myleopathy. I loved her cart and I think she liked it too. It took her about 5 minutes to find she could have freedom again and run again. Once she figured out how to get around in it she was OFF TO THE RACES. We had great luck with it on grass, pavement sand even water!

Because of that cart, I was given an additional 18 months with my girl. It certainly gave quality to her life again.


----------



## NCSFK9 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Wheelchair Carts Comparison*

Hi Jean!

I figured I'd post because I've had a dog in a wheelchair and I'll do my best to help with your questions. As a matter of fact, I still have the chair, so if Kramer will fit in it, you are more than welcome to try it out. I got mine from Doggon Wheels.

I never used the chair in the house, I only used it outside. I suppose it could be used in the house, but I would imagine it would mar up the walls terrible. Plus, the dog can't lay down in it, so you would constantly be hooking him and unhooking him in it. 

Yes, they can still use their legs while in the chair. My female was starting to knuckle under but could still walk when I bought her the chair. The saddle will support their weight, while still allowing them total use of their hind legs. When my girl started to drag her feet more and more from progression of her disease, I would put her feet up in the stirrups. She could still swing her back legs back and forth and get her hind legs moving - otherwise her feet would drag and cause sores on her toes.

Unless you have a large trunk in your car, I'm not sure if the chair will fit. It might work, but in case it doesn't, I have another suggestion. I drive a large SUV, but with the dog crates & training equipment in the back, there was absolutely no room in the truck for her chair, especially when we travelled. I have a bike rack that carries 4 bikes, which hooks onto the truck by the trailer hitch. I'd put the chair on the bike rack, bungee cord it down and off we went! I know they make bike racks for cars. In case it won't fit in the trunk, that's always an option for you.

Dunja had absolutely no issues with her chair. I introduced it to her by putting her in it only a couple minutes at a time in the house. Then we went outside and I put her in it. She kind of looked at me, then looked at her backside and backed up a little because she was unsure, but the minute I called her to me, she took off towards me and was smiling again. She still went EVERYWHERE with me and could even swim again!

Here was my setup for travel:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Wheelchair Carts Comparison*

These stories help!

In my fantasy world, he's got some kind of pinched something and will regain his front leg usage enough to use a regular cart. I am not sure if that will happen-he has times of really showing some improvement and then others where I just can't stand to see it. 

How big is that cart, Kyla? I am not having a good morning-poor Nina is having trouble walking now (posted in health). Can a dog have sympathy pain behavior for another dog? I swear she and Kramer are connected-they both had health crisis last December/January together. 

Anyway, Kramer is about 52#, Nina 67#-could you PM me to see if it's possible that we get together on that cart somehow? Or I will PM you-that makes more sense. Brain is slow due to stress. Does that cart work in snow?


----------



## NCSFK9 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Wheelchair Carts Comparison*

I replied to your PM!


----------

